# Need an ID on this one



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

So i went to the pet shop and bought a new tank so i can keep my RBP's and came across this
View attachment 47056

View attachment 47057


Any ideas as what he could be? I got a good deal on him, but need to know exactly what he is. Thanks guys and girls


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

i think it almost looks like a dorado


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

i found it!!!!!!!! its a Acestrorhynchus falcatus aka freshwater barracuda!!! yeah i finally found what i have been looking for.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

fw barricuda a friend of mine has a bunch of these. he has one that is 10''. he says that they can grow to about 12'' i would feed them pretty much the same thing as your p's. would stay away from live feeders. he also says he feeds them some small shrimp that is cut up but fish fillets, worms. he keeps all his tanks between 75-82 deg. i would not keep anything wiht it that is smaller than it. it will view it as food. good luck keep us posted


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice pickup! But it isn't a falcatus. I believe it is a falcirostris. I actually prefer them to falcatus. congrats.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> i think it almost looks like a dorado
> [snapback]872447[/snapback]​


That's why you aren't the member of the month, you think too much









IMO it is asome kind of Acestrorhynchus, but I'm not sure what kind


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> Nice pickup! But it isn't a falcatus. I believe it is a falcirostris. I actually prefer them to falcatus. congrats.
> [snapback]872753[/snapback]​


I agree, definitely not a falcatus. Probably is falcirostris, one more pic would help.


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

> I do make mistakes


thats why you can never be #1









nice fish, i didn't know fw cudas looked like that


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Filo said:


> I do make mistakes jeez.
> [snapback]873116[/snapback]​


I make mistakes to. I was just kidding


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

jesus Filo... *shakes head*...


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok i am working on a better pic of him for you, on top of it i am getting a 10" one tomorrow after work, LOL that'll make two that i have. i havent seen him eat yet, but he is in my new (bought last night) 38g tank with 3 Hujetas, 1 14" Dragon fish, 2 yellow tail spiney eels, and a new Polypturous i bought tonight from work!! look later tonight for more pics of this guy and i will for sure take pics of the new guy tomorrow as he comes in and he is supossed to already be 10" my only fear is the hujetas being a snack for the 10"er. the dorodos have a red tail this guy has a dominant yellow tail on him with a black spot in the middle of it. pics coming soon.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

firepisser8104 said:


> ok i am working on a better pic of him for you, on top of it i am getting a 10" one tomorrow after work, LOL that'll make two that i have. i havent seen him eat yet, but he is in my new (bought last night) 38g tank with 3 Hujetas, 1 14" Dragon fish, 2 yellow tail spiney eels, and a new Polypturous i bought tonight from work!! look later tonight for more pics of this guy and i will for sure take pics of the new guy tomorrow as he comes in and he is supossed to already be 10" my only fear is the hujetas being a snack for the 10"er. the dorodos have a red tail this guy has a dominant yellow tail on him with a black spot in the middle of it. pics coming soon.
> [snapback]875543[/snapback]​


Sorry Filo, stinkyfish, deleted your posts because of the pic size (too lazy to resize it and you guys were just giving each other sh*t anyway...)

Um, lots of things to cover here! 38 gal is not going to work for a 10" cuda, I don't think my 100 gal would work. Also, the two thirds rule that I preach is in full effect! Any fish 2/3 the size of a cuda is fair game to be eaten!!!! Please get this post before you make that purchase!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

^ nice to know that instead of just editing out the pics from my post, my entire post was deleted...hence keeping me from explaining myself to these idiotic remarks. great job. this forum is great.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

acestro said:


> . . . Please get this post before you make that purchase!
> [snapback]875893[/snapback]​


Exactly. In that size tank a 10" cuda will beat himself up to hamburger meat. . .


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice fish the look great what are those guy,s eating ??????


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

Filo said:


> ^ nice to know that instead of just editing out the pics from my post, my entire post was deleted...hence keeping me from explaining myself to these idiotic remarks. great job. this forum is great.
> [snapback]876249[/snapback]​


agreed.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

well, the 10" didnt even come in today, and i just picked up another 125 for $400. So if and when i get him he will go in there if not i plan on getting an arrowanna or two soon. I am well aware of the 2/3 rule the 1 that i do have is at 5.5" now so i may wait till i get this new tank setup, i may not get him at all, i dont know yet. I am just gonna have to wait and see what happens. Does anyone know if this "barracuda" or what ever it's common name is is a nocturnal eater or a day eater? I have yet to see him eat but he is getting fatter every morning, and when i get home from work.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

As I said before, I am pretty definite that it is a A. Falcirostris. I have owned a few. They were housed with other fw barracuda and pike. They were fine together as long as one didn't out grow the other. He would eat right infront of me. But they do need swimming room. They can be on the skittish side, so cover and a dimmed light is appreciated.

What and how are you feeding him? When I had my cuda tank, as soon as I opened the lid everybody was up and out looking for food.


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

hey slanted, thanks for the info, well i put in about a dozen guppies two days ago and they are gone now, but my hujetas are fat , they eat in front of me, he is slowly coming around, what else should i feed him?


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

Yellow tail Barracuda i think, Acestrorhynchus Falcatus.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

creni guy said:


> Yellow tail Barracuda i think, Acestrorhynchus Falcatus.
> [snapback]878953[/snapback]​


Nope, you guys were right it is a Asestrorhynchus Falcirostris not a falcatus









1st pic is falcirostris
2nd pic is falcatus


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Peacock said:


> agreed.
> [snapback]876542[/snapback]​


Both of you contribute a lot less to this forum than you think. Start a poll.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

creni guy said:


> Nope, you guys were right it is a Acestrorhynchus Falcirostris not a falcatus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem with common names. That's an unusual falcirostris pic, by the way.


----------



## creni guy (Jan 26, 2005)

acestro said:


> Problem with common names. That's an unusual falcirostris pic, by the way.
> [snapback]879238[/snapback]​


I got it from the internet listed under acestrorhynchus falcirostris. Here is the website: 64.95.130.5/Summary/ SpeciesSummary.cfm?genusname=Acestrorhynchus&speciesname=falcirostris

Check it out for yourself. Any disagreements about the picture and the fish can be taken up with the administrator(s) of this website


----------



## firepisser8104 (Dec 7, 2004)

ok well i stand corrected as to which one he was, i only knew of the one, i didnt even know there were two different kinds. Thanks guys. He did eat in front of me today!!!! Bad Ass!! just like the hujetas he snapped at the fish and just swallowed it whole. But that is good cause now i know he's eating. now i just gotta worry about my piranhas, as they are trying to make me babies!!! YEA!!!!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

creni guy said:


> acestro said:
> 
> 
> > Problem with common names. That's an unusual falcirostris pic, by the way.
> ...


Thanks, I've been hunting down those websites for years, not all of them care to respond or change the name...

Glad he's eating. There are more than two kinds, there are about 12!


----------

